# new here 41 and doing IVF



## ANGELK (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'm new here and have just read loads of your posts.  I'm 41 and just started IVF with my younger sister as my egg donor.  She into her first week of taking drugs and doing well.
Would love to hear from anyone in same situ or if you've had the same experience.
Thanks Karen


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Karen

I'm not in the same situation as you but just wanted to wish you lots of luck.  What a great thing your sister is doing for you.  Fingers crossed.  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Karen

I also am not in the same situation apart from our age  .

Loads of luck

Wendy xx


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Karen 

Good Luck hope IVF is successful for you - I went through IVF in 
March got pregnant first time but lost baby at 12 weeks.  I am 
currently having FET and am up for transfer (medicated) a week 
today - keeping my fingers crossed.  I am 41 and my age with 
regard to my eggs does worry me - you must have a wonderful
sister to provide the eggs -  GOOD LUCK


----------



## Julia C (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Karen

What a lovely message to read and wishing you lots of luck.

I am 47 and feel so lost at the moment.  Going to a new clinic next month for yet another opinion.

I am thinking about asking my sister to donate eggs, which she would be happy to do, but she was sterialised earlier this year following her third child.

Could anyone advise if it is possible to donate eggs after being sterialised.

Thank you

Julia C


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Julia

I'm not an expert but I would think that if the sterilisation just took the form of having the fallopian tubes tied off, your sister would still be able to produce eggs (ie her ovaries will still be functioning, it's just that her eggs can't travel down the tubes to be fertilised).  People who have blocked fallopian tubes due to illness/operation scars etc can still produce eggs with IVF. However, like anyone else, factors such as age, FSH levels etc may have a bearing on how many eggs your sister might produce and their quality, but, there again, if she had a baby earlier this year, the chances are probably quite good in terms of likely egg numbers and quality.

Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I don't know every much about egg donation, as I have never been on that route, we are at the moment going down the surrogacy route  , but just wanted to wish you all the best for the future.

Take care

love Jo
x x x


----------

